# Recommendations for Santa



## Green (14 Dec 2007)

Want to bring three kids (5, 5 and 7) to Santa at the weekend. Has anyone any recommendations for ones that have been good?


----------



## ney001 (14 Dec 2007)

Don't know where you are but the Santa in Smithfield Tower is very good, we took two kids and they loved it - nice little restaurant outside then for hot chocolate.


----------



## quinno (14 Dec 2007)

YOBR said:


> Has anyone any recommendations for ones that have been good?


 
The kids or Santa?


----------



## Conshine (14 Dec 2007)

quinno said:


> The kids or Santa?


 
Mine have been good, so Santa will be coming to my house!

Havent been too bad myself, but there _are_ a few more days to go...


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

_Arnotts _one is good but probably swamped at this stage. I'd say the weekend anywhere will be crazy.


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Dec 2007)

I'm suprised the Mods didn't close this thread down for a misleading title.  I was going to post my Recomendations for Santa would be that he go easy on the beer on Christmas Eve and take a good sun holiday in January!

(By the way a very good Santa is out at Powerscourt.  Long queues at the weekend though so if you're going on Sunday get there early)


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2007)

What's your location for starters !?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

Here?


YOBR said:


> Speaking as a Lucanite, I don't know why there is this obsession with St Mary's Parish. There are other estates, outside of Mary's, with equally good houses.


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Dec 2007)

"Speaking as a Lucanite" ...... sounds like some sort of religious group


----------



## z105 (14 Dec 2007)

Oh, near to St.Mary's Parish, sure I should have known ! Drumcondra isn't it !?

Text added - Doh ! Lucanite, had to think about that one, from outside the pale you understand ? I do agree however it does sound like a religious sect.


----------



## Green (14 Dec 2007)

Yes, I'm in Dublin, thanks for all the recommendations so far, dunno if I can say the same for the humour.


----------



## frash (14 Dec 2007)

From Lucan I'd say Donadee or Lullymore - both a bit of a drive but nicer settings then some shopping center in dept. store


----------



## huskerdu (14 Dec 2007)

Santa in Stillorgan Shopping centre is good. No charge, and there is face painting, and balloons. No present, just a packet of sweets, but the Santa looks the part and the kids loved it. You pay for a photo, but the elves were very discrete about asking me did I want a photo, to avoid 
the kids demanding it. 

Thanks to Dundrum Shopping Centre, access to Stillorgan SC is not too bad these days.


----------



## cole (14 Dec 2007)

Donadea Wood has a great Santa. There are lights along to wood until you get to the Santa's house. Very atmospheric.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2007)

Skip the _Canadian Santa _anyway!

Children get obscene letters from Santa - RTE News*
*


----------



## nesbitt (16 Dec 2007)

Donadea Forest Park has been the best place we took the kids, they really thought they were at Santa's house.  Competitive price and great atmosphere.  Get Directions and times to visit on www.coillte.ie


----------



## biggerry (17 Dec 2007)

I brought the kids to Powerscourt yesterday.  The wait time was ~ 1.5 hours but it was well worth it.  They show some DVD's while waiting in the queue so the wait isn't too bad.

Not bad value either; €7.50 per child. A picture with santa costs €3 extra.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (17 Dec 2007)

bit late but the Santa in the new Charlstown Centre just off the M50 is excellent.


----------



## macnas (18 Dec 2007)

I have heard great reports of Santa and all his helpers in the fabulous  setting of the Aillwee Caves in the Burren. See this http://www.aillweecave.ie/christmas.php


----------



## rco2000 (18 Dec 2007)

Wait for this....
Tuam Shopping Centre in Galway - €4 per child(same for past 3 years) - kid gets a digital photo, decent present, free face paint & a treat. The Santa even looks like the real thing - chubby, mid 60's, white hair & beard, circa 6'.
The guy is now famous over here in the West! Has to be the cheapest & best value Santa in Ireland - no rip off here!


----------

